# OTC pain meds for dogs?



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

As most here know, Chico has had *2 leg surgeries* so far and still needs Hip surgery. The VET said that when it got cold weather the legs might start to ache(I can surely relate to that!). Anyway, I am looking for some kind of over the counter pain meds for him. Do they make anything for pain/aching joints for dogs??

if so, what brand to you use??.... where did you get it??? any other info you can give me to help him and his aching legs....

he does get Glucosamine and Chondroitin everyday by tablet

thank you!
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Poor little Chico  Hope he doesn't suffer much
As far as I am aware, at least here in the UK there are no OTC pain meds licensed for dogs.
The majority of pain meds are classed as VMP and can only be obtained from a vet, and sometimes if there is no suitable veterinary version of the meds, you can get painkillers (including OTC meds) from a pharmacy but ONLY if you have a prescription for it and it is prescribed 'under the cascade'

Keep up with the Glucosamine though


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Jan, I don't know about OTC meds, but it sounds like he needs some anti-inflammatories, and there are human ones that vets use. You have to be really careful with any of them, OTC or prescribed, because they can do damage to their little tummies. There are some newer ones that also contain meds to help the stomach, I wonder if that might be an alternative?


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

so there isn't anything like 'aspirin for dogs' ?? he isn't in alot of pain, but I can tell he is achy...


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm not aware of anything OTC either as I've often wondered this same question. I'm also scared to death to try anything that's not authorized by a vet or with a proven record.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

woodard2009 said:


> I'm also scared to death to try anything that's not authorized by a vet or with a proven record.




me too..........guess I will make a trip to the Vet tomorrow.....


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

We used to use buffered aspirin for our old dog when he got sore and achey in his old age. It helped. I would also do therapeutic doses of fish oil. It is anti-inflammatory and really helps as well!

You can check with your vet as well, but generally aspirin is safe. Be aware that any pain medication can cause ulcers or stomach problems. Always give with food.

Aspirin dosages for the dog. [J Am Vet Med Assoc. 1975] - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I totally understand your frustration Jan because we never feel like we're doing enough to help our little ones. As I always listen to the advice of my vet, I don't stop there. I do tons of internet research when I'm determined about something. Just remember that vets are human and don't always know what's best for every situation. You are your chis best Dr.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

kimr said:


> Jan, I don't know about OTC meds, but it sounds like he needs some anti-inflammatories, and there are human ones that vets use. You have to be really careful with any of them, OTC or prescribed, because they can do damage to their little tummies. There are some newer ones that also contain meds to help the stomach, I wonder if that might be an alternative?


Our vet gave our shepherd Meloxycam. It is relatively gentle on the stomach. My own doctor has prescribed it for me and I found it to be easier on my stomach than the OTC antiinflammatories.


----------

